

Games on App Engine: An interview with Jay Kyburz, developer for Neptune’s Pride - ordinaryman
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/04/games-on-app-engine-interview-with-jay.html

======
drtse4
The good thing about appengine is that they bill you for cpu/hour used, you
only pay for what you really use. I also considered appengine as an option as
back-end when i was thinking about a multiplayer android game a few months ago
but the thing that bothered me was their limit on api request/s that at the
moment is at 30K/minute. It didn't seem enough for an app as the jay's one
that needs nearly 10 requests/s. Guess i was wrong.

